# Man O'War by Dan Jones



## Dan Jones (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm delighted to announce that my debut novel, _Man O'War_, will be published by Snowbooks in Summer 2017.

I know that many people have written stories which they've brought to Chrons for critiques, feedback and advice, but this is a case of the story having been completely born of Chrons. The very first seed of an idea came from a 75-word Challenge entry back in Spring 2015, which then grew into a short story, which then was fleshed out into a full length novel after a conversation with another Chronner, who shall remain nameless unless she wants to pop up and take the blame . It's another example of the huge, growing influence of this place, and I have to once more thank Brian for it.

I'm super excited about embarking on this adventure, and am very grateful to all the Chronners for all the ongoing feedback, support and ideas along the way. Massive thanks to you all!


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## The Big Peat (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome stuff


----------



## The Judge (Oct 17, 2016)

Mega congratulations!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 17, 2016)

Huge congrats!


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 17, 2016)

Much applause! So pleased for you, D. 

pH


----------



## ratsy (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats DG! So happy for you bud. The book is great so it deserved a good home


----------



## Vaz (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations! Great news DG


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats! Good to see the challenges inspire.


----------



## Wruter (Oct 17, 2016)

Great to hear! Many congratulations.


----------



## johnnyjet (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations, DG!  Awesome news.


----------



## Juliana (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations DG! That's fabulous!!!


----------



## ralphkern (Oct 17, 2016)

Awesome news!


----------



## Boneman (Oct 17, 2016)

Fantastic! The londChron beers are on you! And harebrain!


----------



## Nick B (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratz DG. I'll be looking out for it.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 17, 2016)

Many congratulations, Dan.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 17, 2016)

Excellent news, DG. Congratulations!


----------



## crystal haven (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 18, 2016)

Onya Dan. Best of luck with it.


----------



## dask (Oct 18, 2016)

Now you know what it's like to have a super power. Congratulations.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 18, 2016)

Another Snowbooks Chronner book? How awesome is that! Congratulations!


----------



## Dan Jones (Oct 18, 2016)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Another Snowbooks Chronner book? How awesome is that!



I know, the fact that the Harey one and I are in the same stable is just brilliant. Snowmates til the end


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 18, 2016)

Wonderful news.  Congratulations!


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Oct 18, 2016)

Congratulations, DG, that's absolutely great news


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm sooooooo embarrassed! I kept seeing this thread title pop up on new posts while I was on holiday, and didn't even twig it was _our _Dan Jones (or that it was in press releases). So being pushed for time, I ignored it.

Anyway, belated congratulations, Snowbro!


----------



## Dan Jones (Oct 24, 2016)

HareBrain said:


> and didn't even twig it was _our _Dan Jones



You mean there's another Dan Jones? Another author Dan Jones? Another author Dan Jones whose sales I'm going to start cannibalising? Well now there's a funny old marketing strategy. Although if I'd known that was a thing I'd have gone with Stephen King as my pseudonym.


----------



## ratsy (Oct 24, 2016)

I think i will go by Stephen Bachman. That should get them wondering...


----------



## Phyrebrat (Oct 24, 2016)

Barbara Cartland is taken, so get your greedy eyes off my pseudonym _right_ now!

pH


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 24, 2016)

Phyrebrat said:


> Barbara Cartland is taken



Oh, _that's_ what you're trying to say underneath your avatar. I think you'll have to do better than that.


----------

